# Redneck sushi is happening now



## crankybuzzard

Not sure where to post this...  it has sausage, cheese, bacon, and more in it!

This is an appetizer I came up with a few years ago, and I'm not sure if I ever shared it or not. 

I start off with just enough loose sausage, in a sandwich bag, to make about a 1/4" sheet. 












IMG_8362.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 10, 2017


















IMG_8363.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 10, 2017







Then, I cover said sausage with around 1/8-1/4" of cream cheese...












IMG_8361.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 10, 2017






Once I have the base, I get rather creative.   Little smokies, jalapeño strips, bell pepper strips, etc...  anything that sounds good with sausage and bacon is on the menu!













IMG_8364.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 10, 2017


















IMG_8366.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 10, 2017






Tonight, I used little smokies, jalapeño strips, red bell pepper strips, and smoked cheese...

once all of the ingredients are in place, I roll it up, and then roll it up again in bacon strips!












IMG_8365.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 10, 2017


















IMG_8367.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 10, 2017






After rolling everything up, I coated 2 rolls with BBQ sauce and fried onions, and 2 more withbrisket rub.  












IMG_8371.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 10, 2017






All 4 rolls are on the smoker now, in an apple smoke bath at 250 degrees F......

More to come...


----------



## gr0uch0

As we speak, your cardiologist is thanking you for paying his kids' way through SMU....


----------



## myownidaho

I would eat the heck out of this and then hate myself for two days.


----------



## crankybuzzard

All done. 

Took the IT to 160. 













IMG_8379.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 10, 2017


















IMG_8381.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 10, 2017


















IMG_8383.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 10, 2017


















IMG_8389.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 10, 2017






Kind of looks like a sushi roll, mission accomplished!

The bride liked it as well!


----------



## crankybuzzard

gr0uch0 said:


> As we speak, your cardiologist is thanking you for paying his kids' way through SMU....   :laugh1:



Well, actually, my cardiologist's kids go to A&M...  same difference though!

This stuff is GOOD!


----------



## crankybuzzard

MyOwnIdaho said:


> I would eat the heck out of this and then hate myself for two days.



It's worth the hate!


----------



## gr0uch0

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Well, actually, my cardiologist's kids go to A&M... same difference though!
> 
> This stuff is GOOD!


SMUer wouldn't know the difference.  Ag, on the other hand, well, them's fightin' words!    BTW, take a look at the updated avitar:  wish that was still in play....


----------



## tardissmoker

You cut your fatties..er..redneck sushi, with a machete. You, Sir, (be nice to Cranky), are a real MAN!


----------



## gr0uch0

Oh, hell, tardis, you went and did it now:  didn't you see at the bottom of CB's signature what NOT to call him??

Hide the women and children....


----------



## SmokinAl

Your fattie looks fantastic Charlie!

I think your ready to make some real sushi now!

Point!

Al


----------



## tropics

Charlie fantastic,my wife is drooling 

Richie


----------



## lemans

Crank.. you da man!!! I just found a sushi roll I like better than spicy tuna.. points points points.
    Btw.. Tardis.. that ain't no Machete!! Don't you know an Old Hickory when you see one!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I like that shooooosheeee


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Point!!! Point!!! Point!!! 

Looks great and my Sous chef is going to love this appetizer recipe!


----------



## gary s

Great looking RNS  I'll bet it taste eveb better than it looks  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great Charlie!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Beautifully Done!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## crankybuzzard

Thanks folks!  Several of us were hanging out at the dock one night talking about fatties, while eating sushi that one of the guys brought out.  The next morning I made the first draft, it was lame.  So this time I wanted to make it look like a roll. 

Case, these are a PITA the first try or 2, and the cheese will make you say bad words, but it's bite sized goodness!

Lemans, this right up there with spicy tuna!

Tardis, I present to you, a picture of my "machete"!   It's a 30+ year old knife called what Lemans said, an Old Hickory. 












IMG_8391.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 11, 2017


----------



## redheelerdog

Awesome Charlie, are there chopsticks too?

I could eat a couple of those!













IMG_8389.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 10, 2017


----------



## firemanjon

That thing looks amazing!! Thanks for sharing this with us!! Points!!


----------



## crankybuzzard

redheelerdog said:


> Awesome Charlie, are there chopsticks too?
> 
> I could eat a couple of those!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8389.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ crankybuzzard
> __ Feb 10, 2017



Nope, no chopsticks here, just finger licking goodness!


----------



## ab canuck

Cranky, That looks awesome....... I am definitely marking this one down..... Thx. For sharing.


----------



## bellaru

Looks awesome. That's a great knife you got there! Classic and a nice Petina


----------



## crankybuzzard

Bellaru said:


> Looks awesome. That's a great knife you got there! Classic and a nice Petina



Thanks!

I have the entire set of the OH knives and the meat fork.  None have rusted and all of them have a very nice patina on them.  I don't know about the new ones, but these old ones hold an edge and are wonderful to cut with.


----------



## bellaru

That's great you have the whole set. I've found a few at thrift stores. I always look for high carbon knives, one of my favorites.


----------



## c14james35

How long did it take you to hit your IT?


----------



## crankybuzzard

Bellaru said:


> That's great you have the whole set. I've found a few at thrift stores. I always look for high carbon knives, one of my favorites.



Yep!  I'll take HC over stainless all day long!


----------



## crankybuzzard

c14james35 said:


> How long did it take you to hit your IT?



These were small diameter.  I hit 160 IT in just over 2 hours.


----------



## c14james35

Thanks, might have to borrow your recipe for an appetizer some time. Looks great!


----------



## ab canuck

c14james35 said:


> Thanks, might have to borrow your recipe for an appetizer some time. Looks great!


I'm thinking the same thing.... Would be a great appy. Maybe even sliders??? I know I want to eat them though....


----------



## c14james35

Might be the wrong place to ask but what is the whole "point" thing?


----------



## tripleq

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Tardis, I present to you, a picture of my "machete"! It's a 30+ year old knife called what Lemans said, an Old Hickory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8391.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ crankybuzzard
> __ Feb 11, 2017


Oh man, Im at the point where I have to put up coming smokes on a calendar and now Im going to have to figure out what to bump to make room for these.

I recognize that knife, someone at the gathering had one that we edged up.  If I remember correctly, it was hard, definitely keepers.


----------



## crazymoon

Cb, Those babies look tasty, I'm sure they go good with a cold libation !


----------



## hoity toit

Looks great, That would make a great cooks choice entry at the bbq cookoffs. BTW I have a couple of the old hickory knives, most native Texans have a few in a drawer somewhere.One of mine has gotten really narrow from sharpening it over the years. Keep up the good work.

HT


----------



## chilerelleno

Looks damned good CB... Point!


----------



## thesmokist

That's a nice knife. I beleive it is what the bbq pit boys use and sell on there website


----------



## dirtsailor2003

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Thanks folks! Several of us were hanging out at the dock one night talking about fatties, while eating sushi that one of the guys brought out. The next morning I made the first draft, it was lame. So this time I wanted to make it look like a roll.
> 
> Case, these are a PITA the first try or 2, and the cheese will make you say bad words, but it's bite sized goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8391.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ crankybuzzard
> __ Feb 11, 2017


Have you tried whipped cream cheese? I use it exclusively for things like this and for ABT's Mixes and spreads better than even softened cream cheese.


----------



## lemans

Ontario knife company has a 12 inch for $36. The pit boys want $98 for theirs!!


----------



## lemans

IMG_2187.PNG



__ lemans
__ Feb 14, 2017





Sorry I was wrong about the price!!


----------



## lemans

It is the same knife. If you go to the pit boys website they even say it was manufactured by Ontario!!!


----------



## crankybuzzard

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Have you tried whipped cream cheese? I use it exclusively for things like this and for ABT's Mixes and spreads better than even softened cream cheese.


Whipped cream cheese?!?!  Never heard of it, I'll have to find it.  Philadelphia is what we have around here, what's the brand you speak of?


----------



## crankybuzzard

Lemans said:


> It is the same knife. If you go to the pit boys website they even say it was manufactured by Ontario!!!


I hate when people do that!


----------



## gr0uch0

7" Old Hickory butcher knife:  $8.99 on Wally dot com.  10" is $18.67 on Amazon.  Wonder if they're the same quality as CB's 30 year old model....

Seen a lot of these in play over the years, mostly used in joints where the brisket points are being chopped for sammiches or brisket stuffed taters.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Whipped cream cheese?!?!  Never heard of it, I'll have to find it.  Philadelphia is what we have around here, what's the brand you speak of?


This is what I buy:













dai_philad_whip_z.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 14, 2017


----------



## disco

Can you say brilliant? I knew you could!

Point, Cranky. I will be stealing  borrowing this.

Disco


----------



## heckersmoke

Looks great. Gonna save this one. If cream cheese is hard to spread you could form it between plastic and freeze. Then lay it on top of pork. May be more more work than it's worth. Just a thought.


----------



## maakus

My only complaint/suggestion is to use a bacon weave next time. But looks amazing!!!


----------



## crankybuzzard

Maakus said:


> My only complaint/suggestion is to use a bacon weave next time. But looks amazing!!!


But then it looks like a fatty...  With the bacon, you get even slices each time if you use the edge as a guide...


----------



## maakus

This is true, good call!


----------



## four20

I am not worthy


----------



## tardissmoker

Four20 said:


> I am not worthy



We are all learning, grasshopper![emoji]128519[/emoji][emoji]128519[/emoji]


----------

